# Peeling Decal



## Conrich (Oct 6, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has replaced any of the decals on their outback. I have a 5th wheel and the front decal 'OUTBACK' has the edges curling up and becoming brittle. If you touch the curled up part it breaks off. Then what remains is the blacken adhesive behind the decal. From a distance it doesn't look too bad but up close each letter and other parts of the decal are surrounded by this black border. Is this a do-it-yourself repair or need I go to a dealer?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is your Outback still under warranty? If so, I'd have the dealer do the work. If not, I'd ask what they charge and then make the decision based on your wallet and your personal skills to do this job.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Richard,

Unfortunately, the dealer is having someone print these or doing it themselves and they must be using a low cost substrate to save money. Believe me I know because I'm in the business. I noticed mine shrinking up on my 2007 21-RS and we keep ours parked in the garage all of the time when we aren't camping. The sun (uv rays) is causing it. Even the best substrate in time will cause problems but not this soon. Buying another one will not solve your problems unless they use the better vinyl to have it printed on. It's just my 2 cents worth.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Check with a local sign shop or stop by the local firehouse and see if they know someone who does their stuff.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I replaced mine.

You can use a hair dryer to get the edge hot then slowly peel the decal off as you heat it up. It was easy and didn't take long. My dealer charged me about 60 bucks for a new decal.

Good luck


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The front decal on our fiver is peeling, too. We thought we did it from the necessary scrubbing twice yearly to remove love bugs down here in FL. It is peeling on the edges, especially along the top side. I think Keystone should pay to replace the decals.







After all, it's their name plastered on the front.







Wouldn't they want it to look good! PCM


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago we noticed our front decal was peeling/brittle, and the 'Outback' decal on the door side is just starting to peel as well.
Like you said, from a distance you don't notice it, but...now that I know it's peeling it bothers me, so we'll probably replace it. We have a friend who owns a business that does this and we'll probably get him to put it on...at least then I know it'll be straight and smooth









I agree with PCM....not good advertising for Keystone.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

My front decal was peeling/brittle too!!! Sent keystone pictures and wrote a e-mail asking for a new one and they sent me a new one for Free!!! Told them that I was proud of the Outback trailer and that it's would look bad going down the highway with a decal other than the Outback decal if they would not give me a new one !!! It's free advertisement for them !!! If not the Outback was getting a big eagle decal !!! and any other decals on the trailer that said Outback or Keystone were coming off !!!!!!!!!! OOOH by the way hair dryer or heat gun to get old decal off !! so you can put the new one on!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rip said:


> My front decal was peeling/brittle too!!! Sent keystone pictures and wrote a e-mail asking for a new one and they sent me a new one for Free!!! Told them that I was proud of the Outback trailer and that it's would look bad going down the highway with a decal other than the Outback decal if they would not give me a new one !!! It's free advertisement for them !!! If not the Outback was getting a big eagle decal !!! and any other decals on the trailer that said Outback or Keystone were coming off !!!!!!!!!! OOOH by the way hair dryer or heat gun to get old decal off !! so you can put the new one on!!!


Ok, so I emailed Keystone and told them our decals were peeling really badly. I also told them that they probably would want their products to look nice while driving down the road and asked for them to replace it. 
They pretty much told me that our trailer is out of warranty and we are SOL.
Oh well, worth a try.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You would think Keystone would want their advertisement to look good. My front sticker is starting to curl so maybe when it looks real bad I will just put on what is the cheapest, like Salem or Mallard Maybe Fleetwood. Funny how a company can get you to pay for their advertising.


----------

